# News - Day of Defeat Source zum Preload



## Administrator (15. September 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,403361


----------



## The_Sisko (15. September 2005)

Und wie viele MB`s hat die erste Preload-Phase???


----------



## Kaeksch (15. September 2005)

Einfach gucki gucki machen. So viel kanns nich sein, is immerhin die erste Phase.


----------



## Crusy (15. September 2005)

The_Sisko am 15.09.2005 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie viele MB`s hat die erste Preload-Phase???



Es sind 628MByte, und scheint bereits alles zu sein.
Ab 26.September soll man's dann spielen können.


----------



## warboss (15. September 2005)

Crusy am 15.09.2005 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 15.09.2005 07:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, lol aber nur wenn man silber hat oder 19,95 dollar bzahlt - nein, danke


----------



## EZ-Roller (15. September 2005)

Ich sag' nur:

"Los, los - absitzen und bereitmachen zum Sturmangriff!"

Ich habe eben per Kreditkarte geordert (-10% und zzgl. Tax ca. 20,xx$) und den Preload gestartet. Kanns kaum erwarten!

Hoffentlich gibts wieder die selben, geilen Sprachsamples...


----------



## Crusy (15. September 2005)

[/quote]

ja, lol aber nur wenn man silber hat oder 19,95 dollar bzahlt - nein, danke  [/quote]

In welche Benutzerkategorie fallen eigentlich die ATI HL-2 Gutschein-Besitzer?


----------



## BML (15. September 2005)

Ist die normale HL2 die man überall zum kaufen bekommt nich die Silber ?
Bei meiner is CS-Source und alles dabei ausser DoD was auch im Netz bei Silber steht und vom Bild her sind die Packungen wie die Silber da immer abgebildet ist auch indetisch ?

Und mal abgesehen davon vorher war DoD doch auch immer Umsonst was sollen der Mist jetzt ?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (15. September 2005)

BML am 15.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die normale HL2 die man überall zum kaufen bekommt nich die Silber ?
> Bei meiner is CS-Source und alles dabei ausser DoD was auch im Netz bei Silber steht und vom Bild her sind die Packungen wie die Silber da immer abgebildet ist auch indetisch ?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist die normale Ladenversion die Bronze-Edition, also kein DoD 



> Und mal abgesehen davon vorher war DoD doch auch immer Umsonst was sollen der Mist jetzt ?



Weil sich Valve das Spiel gekrallt hat.


----------



## modderfreak (15. September 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 15.09.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BML am 15.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jup, früher als es noch ein Mod für die HL1 engine war konnten es alle mit hl1 key spielen (genauso wie cs), und da steam logischerweise nicht die keys ausseinanderhalten konnte hatte man mit nur einem key plötzlich alle spiele. Das ist jetz nicht mehr so, da es ja kein mod mehr ist.


----------



## Killtech (15. September 2005)

Nach dem Kauf von Half Life 2 samt CSource, sehe ich es nicht ein, ein weiteres mal Kohle für einen ehemals kostenlosen Mod, der mehr oder weniger nicht anderes als ein Grafikupdate spendiert bekommen hat, abzudrücken. Da bleibe ich lieber beim alten Klassiker, und Valve kann sich die neue Source-Version von mir aus an den Hut stecken.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## F2001 (15. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 15.09.2005 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss das Spiel dazu nicht kaufen - wer sich jetzt dafür entscheidet, erhält jedoch zehn Prozent Preisnachlass.


Kommt mir das nur so vor oder klinkt das unlogisch   
Was denn jetzt? Ich muß das spiel nicht kaufen, aber ich bekomme 10% Preisnachlass  . Auf was denn, wenn ich es nicht kaufen muss?


----------



## EZ-Roller (15. September 2005)

F2001 am 15.09.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 15.09.2005 07:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das "dazu" bezieht sich auf den Preload. Jeder kann DoD Source preloaden, ohne es zu kaufen - wenn man aber sofort kauft, bekommt man die 10% Preisnachlass...


----------



## Dontales (18. September 2005)

EZ-Roller am 15.09.2005 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> F2001 am 15.09.2005 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also wen isch preloade und net zahle was dan?


----------



## Fraenks (19. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

reicht es denn auch aus nur die Version für cicra 20$ zu kaufen, wenn ich nur DOD spielen möchte ohne HL2?

Gruß Fraenks


----------



## firewalker2k (19. September 2005)

Dontales am 18.09.2005 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also wen isch preloade und net zahle was dan?



Dann zahlst du natürlich nix, kannst aber auch nicht spielen.

Das ist so, als wenn du die Packung im Laden in der Hand hälst und damit durchs Geschäft läufst, selbiges aber ohne das Spiel verlässt


----------



## F2001 (22. September 2005)

EZ-Roller am 15.09.2005 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> F2001 am 15.09.2005 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt versteh ich. Allerdings hätte man das trotzdem anders und besser schreiben können


----------

